# How to get my confidence back?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It sounds like you bought the horse that suits the person you USED to be, before becoming a mom. We often do that; make decisions that are right for who we used to be, not for our new reality.

To be harshly honest, I would consider selling him and getting a horse you can enjoy now, as the person you ARE , and since your son will continue to take a lot of you time, and if you have another child, your time will be even more precious, having a horse that does not require a lot of riding and training will be a better match.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I'm seriously considering selling him now. I'll have a serious talk with my trainer when she gets back from her show. 

I did talk to my hubby and he wants me to give it a bit more time. He said I've only ridden Oz once, and I should probably work with him a bit more and ride him a few more times before I make a final decision.


----------

